# Custom Neck Tape



## Bacon (Jun 25, 2008)

I want to have a custom woven/printed neck tape sewn in to existing shirts for my clothing line. I plan on using the Alstyle 1701 or Pacific Sports PM30. Laven makes these ribbon tapes: Laven Industries which should work perfectly. Should I let my screen printer sew the neck tape in, do I take it to a local seamstress, or let the shirt manufacturer put it in?

Anyone have any experience with this? Is this a tedious/expensive process if you're not having the shirts made cut & sew.

I've searched the forums and Google and haven't been able to find an answer. I've seen the cut & sew TSF shirt thread with the orange contrast neck tape, but there was no information about getting these made or sewn in.


----------



## Bacon (Jun 25, 2008)

Nobody have any input?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Most of us don't use a custom neck tape, so it's slim pickings for knowledge.

As far as I know it needs to be sewn in at the time of construction, not added later. Since I don't know that for sure, I didn't post anything.


----------



## Aguzzi (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure if i understood your problem, so let me ask you:

do you allready have a tag inside your shirts that you need 2 remove BEFORE stitching your customized one to it?

Some years ago we let a local sowing shop stitch our customized labels on shirts that allready had producer-labels on them. They just stitched it right over the old one, and it worked out pretty nice. 
but we only had 200 pcs of shirts and i don't think a small size, local shop like that can handle any higher quantities 

but that was a 'plan b approach' because of bad planning from our side. 

it's more 'professional', if you let the manufacturer handle it


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Aguzzi said:


> do you allready have a tag inside your shirts that you need 2 remove BEFORE stitching your customized one to it?


In this case, Bacon is asking about neck tape rather than tags.

The tape is the ribbing that runs along the back of the neck and onto the shoulders in most t-shirts.


----------



## Bacon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah Aguzzi, Solmu is correct. Here's an example:









Solmu, yeah I've only seen the neck tape on shirts that were made cut & sew, but I just can't imagine that it would be that tough for a seamstress to just sew the woven ribbon tape on the neck lining. I'm on vacation now, but when I get home, I'll go by a few local places and get their opinion to how how feasible and expensive this procedure will be. I like the look of the contrasting neck tape and am trying to customize my shirts as much as possible without venturing in to cut & sew.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Bacon said:


> Yeah Aguzzi, Solmu is correct. Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be a PITA to do it after the tshirt is already made. Doubt anyone would take on that project, but I could be wrong.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacon did you get this done? This is what Iam planing to do with my brand.


----------

